# Where i can rent a SAV cheap in Dubai



## Mrgom (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if someone can help me out, I am looking for renting a car (SUV) in Dubai, for 2000-2200 AED per Month. Thank you in advance for your help. Have a great day!


----------



## a1junaid (Aug 8, 2012)

I rented one from carfare in Media City. Try your luck their phone is 048855157


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Just so you know, it would be preferable to rent from a relatively well-known reputed company. I have heard enough horror stories about renting from some local outfits because of the great rate, but then being slapped with all sorts of fees/charges relating to damages and or apparent misuse of the vehicle... Once you get caught up in that quagmire its really hard to resolve..


----------



## The_Average_KZ_male (Aug 30, 2012)

Make sure it includes unlimited miles - or you will be screwed!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You are not going to get one for that price. 3500+ is where basic SUV's like a Rav 4 start at.


----------

